# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  CAT success?

## Reverie Phantom

I was thinking about giving the CAT method a try...

how many people have gotten success from this method and how frequently?

It sounds pretty easy for the most part...

any help is appreciated!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Reverie Phantom

HeY sOmEoNe NeEdS tO rEpLy!!! This is important... no one ever talks about CAT lol

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Plus I need to get this thread on the front page so people will click it  :smiley:

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Interesting... does no one try CAT lol

----------

